# Cooking today once again.



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

I am cooking today. I am making griff loaf and a pork loin on Buford. Instead of booking the loin I may try a Y incision. I will be cooking at 275* and using cherry wood. The loin will be for dinner tonight and the loaf will be for tomarrow.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

Griff loaf is the best. Dude, You need a food saver BAD.  :grin:  But then it's all about playing with fire and having fun. What are your boy's cooking up today?  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

I bet cutting the Loin that will prevent leakage of the contents, good   
Good luck today Dog :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Well here are some pics of today’s cook. The one loin is stuffed with Capiacola(sp), Salami, Pepperoni, Mozzarella, and fresh Basil and Oregano it is rubbed with powdered Italian dressing and paprika. The other loin is stuffed with a variation of Jack W. Carolina Gold BBQ sauce. I combined a BBQ USA recipe with Jacks and then wrapped it in bacon. The meatloaf is Griff loaf but with pieces of portabella mushrooms. Pigs I have a food saver, I just love to play with fire……The boys are cooking up trouble they have been a handful today. I think the oldest still has the whole pig on there from yesterday…….I think I will have to go whole hog at some point this summer I’ll post a thread with some questions. Puff we’ll see how well the Y cut works…….


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

Dave was bacon on sale in NY?   8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dave was bacon on sale in NY?   8-[


Well I was moving kind of quick and wasn't as carefull as I would have liked wrapping that one.........I think I'll eat the bacon as a snack.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just joshing ya!  You think the smoke can penetrate the Fort Knox of bacon??   :taunt:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just joshing ya!  You think the smoke can penetrate the Fort Knox of bacon??   :taunt:[/quoteqqbc7hm]
We will find out..........Pigs my oldest was adjusting the dampers on Buford for me yesterday. He did a good job. A stick burner so easy a 4 year old can do it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Lookin' good, Dave!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

Hold on wittdog, mapquest says I can be in W Seneca in 4hr 34 minutes, I'm leaving now, get the beer on ice baby. :grin:  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hold on wittdog, mapquest says I can be in W Seneca in 4hr 34 minutes, I'm leaving now, get the beer on ice baby. :grin:  :grin:


There is always beer on ice in WNY. :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

Hokey Smokes, Aint that the truth. So, are you keeping the WSM for winter bbq? Great looking chow.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

That stuff is coming along. Larry you were right about the bacon. It doesn't look like there is a smokering, I wonder if it will taste smokey? That I think is a interesting question.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> dang wittdog...  you are one cook'in fool.  i wish i had all the time to cook that you do.   :-(


Well...........I try to help out the missus. I ususally cook 2-3 times a week. That way when she gets home she can have some time with the boys and not just cook diner and put them to bed.  Me and the boys are just hanging out in the yard and I have Buford's temp control down by using a modified minon menthod so it's not that hard, besides I love seeing the people walking into McDonalds peek thur the fence and drool and everything tastes better with smoke. One loin is for dinner tonight, the other is to take to my sister who just had a baby and the loaf is for dinner later in the week with some Smashed Potates.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are a pain in the butt to tie, you need an extra finger #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Brian we just like to eat, and you need to remember in the winter BBQ is a big treat. We tend to go a bit overbooard in the Summer months.
We are getting there.



The real pit master at work.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Do you have to repeat "stay away from the smoker it's hot" allday to your'e boy's?
 With my 3 yr. old I almost need a fence around it :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Lookin' real good Dave and Dave. :grin:  What time's dinner??


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Do you have to repeat "stay away from the smoker it's hot" allday to your'e boy's?
> With my 3 yr. old I almost need a fence around it :!:


 My oldest no,he really was making the adjustment for me.... my yougest their is no telling him anything. He takes after  :-k 
The pork is done. It looks interesting, because of the Y cut it looks like it smoked from the inside out., that and the lb of bacon. I'm going to let them rest and I will make sure the Mrs. Gets pics...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  When can we look for WD'sB to sign up?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff to tie those you just cut the butcher twine about 12in and put one end under the other pull tight and then repeat....I can't tie a knot to save my life.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I don’t know about the Y cut, my stuffed loin is only partially stuffed. And the other one the filling all ran out. #-o  :-k


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 6, 2006)

Dog, it still looks good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2006)

I think so too.  I'm gonna do that soon.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Man that still looks great =P~ 
I had the same problem, I had so many toothpicks stuck in it it looked like a porcupine #-o 
BTGG posted some pic's the first time I tried this, I think he know's the secret of non- leakage.
Looks like good eats bro :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2006)

Which direction was the "Y" in?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Which direction was the "Y" in?


You cut down and then on an angle into the side.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

Why did you go with the "Y" instead of booking?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Why did you go with the "Y" instead of booking?


"Y" not. :grin:  No seriously I didn't want the chesse to run out and I'm alway looking for a better way of doing something. Live and learn.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you guys think that just cutting a slit in the meat, without going through the ends, then cook with the slit up will keep the cheese in?


----------



## Finney (Jun 7, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you learn?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2006)

Larry the smoke ring did make it thru the fort Knox of bacon. I’m kind of supprised. Of course this is the one cook where Mrs. Dog get’s pics……..










What I learned is next time I might do a Y cut from the side like a book. I'm trying to get more stuffing it. Also I need to wait a little longer to cut the strings and not to flip the one that was filled with a liquid.


----------



## Finney (Jun 7, 2006)

Try holding your knife with the blade parallel to your cutting board about 1/4 - 1/2" off the board.  Cut into the roast and at the same time roll the roast away from the knife as you are cutting.  You end up with a piece that is 1/4 - 1/2" thick, flat, and easy to roll filling up in.  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Try holding your knife with the blade parallel to your cutting board about 1/4 - 1/2" off the board.  Cut into the roast and at the same time roll the roast away from the knife as you are cutting.  You end up with a piece that is 1/4 - 1/2" thick, flat, and easy to roll filling up in.  :!:


That's my problem I didn't roll the roast, just opened and stuffed and closed.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Try holding your knife with the blade parallel to your cutting board about 1/4 - 1/2" off the board.  Cut into the roast and at the same time roll the roast away from the knife as you are cutting.  You end up with a piece that is 1/4 - 1/2" thick, flat, and easy to roll filling up in.  :!:



But won't the cheese melt out the ends?


----------



## Finney (Jun 7, 2006)

Tie the ends tighter than the center.  Or fold some of the meat back on the ends to seal them up.


----------



## cflatt (Jun 8, 2006)

the last stuffed loin I did I just wrapped bacon over the ends to keep the cheese in. worked great for me.


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's a video that Chris A. (runs the TVWB site) did discribing how to tie a roast.  Very easy to see how to make the knot.
How to Tie a Roast


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 8, 2006)

It's really simple.


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes it is.  It's just a simple surgeon's knot.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Yes it is.  It's just a simple surgeon's knot.


Me being a brain surgeon should have known that #-o 
Damn!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     :lmao: 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Brain Surgeon" and "Double Naught Spy"... is that you Jethro?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I aso knows my goesinta's................


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 11, 2006)

What is a Griff loaf?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> What is a Griff loaf?


Griff Loaf


----------

